# NGD! (Taylor content)



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

A new box arrived at my door just before lunch today (click for high-res pics):



Inside the box: 



Inside the case is a 2008 Taylor Fall Limited GA Koa. The pictures don't do this thing justice, it is absolutely gorgeous ... the flamed koa back and sides are just wild, and the cocobolo binding and accents really give it a beautiful and classy look. The gotoh 510 tuners are a nice touch as well.













Stats: Grand auditorium body style with venetian cutaway, mahogany neck, sitka spruce top, flamed koa back and sides, cocobolo binding, wedge and backstrap, adirondak spruce bracing, abalone inlays, ebony fretboard, bridge and headstock overlay and Taylor's expression system.

The guitar is still de-tuned while it acclimates, so tone reports to follow.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats. Great looking guitar!


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Congrats Brennan,...she's a looker!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Those tuners should keep you spot on and that back well, it says a lot doesn't it, congrats on a fine looking guitar and I'll bet your fingers are sore by the time you read this.Ship


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks fantastic - I bet it looks (and sounds) even better in person. I love the Koa back, and I like how the back of the headstock transitions to the back of the neck.


----------



## pughwilliam (Nov 21, 2009)

Dang!! Sweet guitar. Congrats.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Gorgeous back on this beast!!!Looks rrrrrreally nice,Congrats.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Beautiful! i'm very jealous! I'm a Taylor lover too!


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Congrats! You're going to enjoy the tones out of that baby! That is a beautiful Taylor. I have a Taylor 855CE 12 string and a T5. Both great playing and sounding guitars.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

I had a chance to play it for a few hours last night, and I am completely happy with this thing. I've heard that Koa can be hit or miss, but this one definitely hits. It's nice and bright but still has a lot of warmth to it, and it has great bass response without being too boomy. It isn't quite as loud as a rosewood backed guitar would be but with the sitka spruce top it still projects plenty, and I find it has a much nicer sound than any of the rosewood backed taylors I've played recently. I play a wide variety of music in a wide variety of styles, and so far this thing has the flexibility to handle them all without breaking a sweat!

If I have time, I may put up a clip or two this weekend.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I meant to ask in my earlier post: where did you get it? From the Taylor box in the picture, it looks like you might have ordered it direct from Taylor.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Great looking guitar. Congratulations!


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Congrats on the new Taylor - it's beautiful!


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> I meant to ask in my earlier post: where did you get it? From the Taylor box in the picture, it looks like you might have ordered it direct from Taylor.


I got it on ebay, the seller got the box and plastic taylor packing inserts to ship it with for free from a local music store. It took me quite a while to find one in perfect condition for a reasonable price, I believe Taylor only made about 200 of this particular model.


----------



## J0hnnyCanuck (Feb 7, 2010)

beauty, love the tuners to. The ES system imo is one of the few out there that really replicates the true sound of what you hear acoustically. Although a standard cable will work, get a stereo cable, Taylor makes their own and it makes a noticable difference


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's a quick video of me butchering a Don Ross song I put up tonight. It's recorded through a cheap digicam mic, so the sound isn't great, but it works. The guitar sounds much warmer and fuller in person.

[YOUTUBE]wQWAWdaf8gU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

I've been looking at that one on Taylor's webpage for a while... The koa with cocobolo looks unbelievable, and I wish I had enough cash to buy it. Enjoy that baby, it's a beauty!


----------

